# Jig for a Clydesdale Walking Stick



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I found one of these at a yard sale in KY.
It's one side of a fancy horse collar. Think Budweiser Clydesdales.







It will be the top of an inlaid walking stick.
I don't turn, so I'm now in the process of building a simple router jig to turn the stick. Ala Bill Hylton in Router Magic.
When I get the jig built I'll have some pics. Then more as I use it to turn and create cavities for epoxy and turquoise inlays. 
We are headed for Okinawa on the 12th of this month, so the build may be prolonged.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Do a build thread Gene. I would love to see how this jig comes together and how you use it to make the walking stick. Looking forward to seeing how this one comes out.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Cool stick idea!*



Gene Howe said:


> so the build may be prolonged.


I find that...


Hard to believe! :laughing:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/frankensander-breathes-31222/ :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm slow. And, getting slower!:laughing:



mdntrdr said:


> I find that...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe! :laughing:
> ...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Horse hames !!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Dominick said:


> Horse hames !!!


Exactly!
You and I are among the vanishing few that know that term.
Sorta like "single/double tree".
Lots of hames and single trees hanging in local antique shops whose proprietors have no clue as to their use. And, this is HORSE COUNTRY.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Exactly!
> You and I are among the vanishing few that know that term.
> Sorta like "single/double tree".
> Lots of hames and single trees hanging in local antique shops whose proprietors have no clue as to their use. And, this is HORSE COUNTRY.


Here's a chair I got bought from a guy I met at a flea market that makes these chairs. I wanted to make end chairs for dining room, but wife really liked these, and so do I. Horse hames, oak seat & back with horse shoes.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

My brother works with draft horses. If I could find enough hames I would love to make him a chair like that.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one neat chair, someone was doing some thinking there.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> That is one neat chair, someone was doing some thinking there.


Thank you. I have two of them. If anyone is interested in getting one, let me know & I can contact him.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

*Router Lathe and Cane*

Here's the router lathe box with the router in place. 
I used a Bowl Cutter to rout the cane.







This is the crank end. 







Here is the dial to locate the cavities for the inlay. The little square block is on the end of a 1/4" dowel through the dial and in to the box end.







Here's the hame and end cap loosely fitted on the walnut cane. Good fit, by golly!







When we get back, I'll do the inlays.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool jig! :thumbsup:

What will the inlay be? Brass would be sharp. :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Very cool jig! :thumbsup:
> 
> What will the inlay be? Brass would be sharp. :smile:


I agree! I was thinking Turquoise and gold flakes, though.


----------

